# XP erkennt Soundkarte auf Motherboard nicht mehr



## Lauschepflock (29. April 2004)

Hallo!

Mein XP gibt keinen Sound mehr wieder. Schlimmer noch: es erkennt nicht einmal die Onboardsoundkarte, sodass ich ergo auch nicht nach Treibern suchen kann, da nicht mal das Gehäuseöffnen den Namen ans Licht bringt. Es sei denn, dass WINBOND auch Soundkarten herstellt...wie auch immer, auf deren WEB-Seite gibt es keinen Treiber zum runterladen, der irgendwas mit den Aufschriften zu tun hätte...werkann helfen?


----------



## gothic ghost (29. April 2004)

hi,
1. im Gerätemanager nichts bei Audio-, Video- Gamecontroller ?
2. Systemsteuerung -> Sounds, Sprachein- + ausgabe, Audiogeräte ->
Eigenschaften von Sounds und Audiogeräte -> keine Einträge ?
3. Keine Unterlagen, keine Treiber-CD ?
*Geiles Teil *


----------



## fluessig (29. April 2004)

Bei Onboard Soundkarten kriegst du den Treiber vom Hersteller des Mainboards nicht vom Hersteller der Soundchips!


----------



## Diva (3. Juni 2004)

*Gleiche Problem*

Hallo,
habe vor kurzem XP neu aufgespielt und jetzt erkennt Windows meine Soundkarte nicht mehr. Im Gerätmanager ist auch gar nichts vorhanden! Auf der Installationscd vom Motherboard wird auch kein Treiber gefunden, und die Homepage bietet auch nichts...  Bin auch ziemlich ratlos...


----------



## Ossi (3. Juni 2004)

Mal ins BIOS gesehen, ob dort "On Board Sound" auf enable steht ? (Nur mal so eine dumme Frage.)


----------

